# C40 - Black or White ? Need help deciding



## Shipley (Jun 30, 2010)

Chaps - need some help in deciding my C40 colour scheme.

The original black scheme is here...










White one is here (Saddle, bar tape and pedals changed)










Which one looks better do you think ?

I'm leaning towards the white one.......


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

Black with handlebar tape and brake hoods matching the lettering.


----------



## smartyiak (Sep 28, 2005)

*Black.*

Plus,

1) Get a new Record crankset. It will match better;
2) Heck, get a new front and rear mech...it will look all carbony;
3) Change the stem...get a black one;
4) Get a purple King Headset
and,
I agree with the other poster: purple bar tape and hoods. 

stealthy carbon and purple = coolness.

-Smarty


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Black seat purple tape :thumbsup:


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

White for me..prob is I can't keep a white saddles clean..


----------

